# RSG 6.1, Crowborough



## godzilla73 (Jul 29, 2010)

Originally built as the home of Aspidistra 1 (see separate report) this bunker was purchased by the Home Office in 1986 as a replacement for the RSG(regional Seat of Government) at Dover Castle -otherwise known as Dumpy - which had numerous structural and other H&S problems. The original two level subsurface structure was completely gutted and replaced by a three level RSG, which was the last of the RSG's to be constructed. The bunker was sold, along with the rest of the Aspidistra site, in the 1990's to Sussex police for the bargain price of £200k. They use the bunker as a training facility.

One of the most obvious differences between this and the other RSG's, which were mostly converted ROTOR bunkers, is the presence of the air intake shafts on top of the top level of the bunker.










The exterior entrance including blast doors





Interior views of corridors and a view looking up the inside of one of the air intakes

















Kitchen and canteen facilities (which the police maintain they don't really use and are pretty much untouched from the RSG days)









Some views from the chiller and plant rooms

























The domitories and admin rooms are now used by the police for various training purposes, most notably to train officers for CBRN attacks, hence the safety gear everywhere













Uh-oh - looks like Kraftwerk have reformed again....





Like all RSG's this one has a secondary entrance, leading back to the main Aspidistra WWII site

















A good explore, and interesting to see an RSG that isn't completely derelict or turned into a museum!
GDZ


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 29, 2010)

Really enjoyed reading this report (and your other Aspidistra one!), very interesting site indeed


----------



## tommo (Jul 29, 2010)

nice one, was this part of subbrit tour


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jul 29, 2010)

Uh-oh - looks like Kraftwerk have reformed again....
Nice one Godzy !!! Nearly p**sed my Y-Fronts when i read that !!!
Top notch report mate,Newage n myself were pretty gutted at not being on this trip.As you say it is nice to see an RSG that isn't trashed or turned into a museum.


----------



## Munchh (Jul 29, 2010)

Strictly speaking Kraftwerk never really split up.........................

they just found a new place to be! 

Nice werk GDZ


----------



## godzilla73 (Jul 30, 2010)

t_o_m_m_o said:


> nice one, was this part of subbrit tour



Oh yes - apparently a SubBriter who has connections with or works for Sussex Police. Its full of all sorts!


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 8, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------

